# This is for the snow haters of the world The ad says it all



## pdentrem (Nov 27, 2011)

http://moncton.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-11HP-29-Snowblower-W0QQAdIdZ332915918


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2011)

Nahh......here ya go:

http://www.gizmag.com/for-the-man-with-everything-the-v8-snowblower/4889/


----------



## Tony Wells (Nov 27, 2011)

I'm just glad I don't need one at all. We don't even get snow on a regular yearly basis. Last winter, I think we had some on 3 occasions, but that is rare for us.


----------



## pdentrem (Nov 27, 2011)

Tony Wells said:


> Nahh......here ya go:
> 
> http://www.gizmag.com/for-the-man-with-everything-the-v8-snowblower/4889/



I remember seeing that on Discovery Channel. Still needs work. Number 1 will be hit a button machine starts up and you back to bed, because as you know the snow and snow plows hit just before you have to get up, and before you get out of your driveway!


----------

